# untamed budgies



## candyy (Aug 6, 2017)

I have 3 untamed budgies that I bought over a month ago from a swamp meet, I didn't like the condition they were in so i bought them. I have had no success in taming them, one of them is older, the second one is younger and i'm not sure about the other one. I was wondering how worst could it get if I put two of them in a big cage that is 31 x 20.5 x 53 inches? :grey::wild::clearwing 2::


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Why would you want to split the three up? You will have a lonely budgie if you do that. 
As these birds are used to one another and have clearly not had much in the way of love in their lives they are probably going to take a lot of time and effort to make comfortable and content in their new home, let alone creating a bond with them. 

If you are hoping to have one really tame friendly budgie, I think that you might be disappointed. But you can definitely work towards having healthy, happy birds. I would read through the links on taming and bonding. Treat these birds like new babies coming to your home and just take bonding really slow. You will see progress with time and effort. Moving them around, unless the cage the are in is too small.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Are the budgies getting along well with one another at this time? 
If so, I would not suggest splitting them up. 
You first priority needs to be having healthy and happy budgies whether they are "tame" or not. 
Given the fact these birds were not in the best of condition when you bought them, giving them a safe and loving home where they can be together and feel calm and secure is most important.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/388145-lets-talk-budgies.html
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html
When We Don't Want Eggs

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-full-size-pictures-photo-sharing-site.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice above. I agree that your first priority is to make them happy and feel safe, not to make them tame. 

You've been given great information to help you do so!

Be sure to read through the links provided above, which include the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. You'll find information on all your questions (including some you don't know you have yet ) on the forums. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We'd love to meet your trio when you get a chance, and look forward to seeing you around the forums! 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

